# Moving to Guanajuato



## Johnentrekin (Jan 23, 2011)

Now living in ohio. Hoping to move to Gto in fall. Spanish is getting better. Visited there a year ago. Loved it. Been in Mex. Many times. Stayed & sort of lived for a while in San Miguel back in mid 80's before it got crowded and expensive. Wanting to connect with those living in or near Gto. Lots of questions. Artist, will need apartment with good light. Anyone?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

What questions do you have?


----------



## Johnentrekin (Jan 23, 2011)

circle110 said:


> What questions do you have?


Thank you for the response

When I was there about a year ago I stayed at Casa de Pita. My situation is a bit odd. I am divorced(13 years now)but my ex and I are great friends. I sort of take care of her since she has some health problems. She has been in Gto. many times and lived there at the Casa de Pita for months at a time. I've only been there once. 

She wants to live there also so I am going to be looking for 2 apartments. I plan on making another trip there later this winter if I can, with her to check on more things. She has checked on all the medical situations. She needs closer to the center because she has trouble with the hills but me, I'm fine. 66 but going on 30.  I was looking at going up to Casa Berta, somewhere, I did look at it last time but not in it. My ex said she has been in there and they have an apartment/studio with good light on the hill. I thought of staying there for maybe just a month until I can find a cheaper place for long term. 

What I'm doing here is really trying to meet people living there, such as yourself, and just keep up with things and learn of prices and places. I'm almost the starving artist but not quite that bad. I know I can make it there for around 1200 USD a month but would like to keep it as low as I can. Need to. 

Also going to be looking for galleries for my work. I know there are some in San Miguel. Just don't know much more. I guess I can't put a link here to my website but if you tell me how I will send you to it to see my work. 

SO, not so many questions, I guess as much as just wanting to connect and learn as much as I can. 

John


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't know those Casas that you mentioned so I can't comment but you should have no problem finding a place once you're here. My fiancee and I live here on less than $1400 a month just fine so you should have no problem with $1200 a month alone.

We pay $380 for a nice 2 bedroom furnished apartment with a studio and all utilities included. When we were looking, we saw several nice, large, sunny, unfurnished apartments for $275 or less but we needed furnishings for the time being so we paid a little more. Plus, it is close to the land that we will build on so I can keep an eye on the building process.

I haven't seen much as far as galleries go here in Gto. San Miguel seems to be the place for that. I paint as cross-training since I'm a composer and musician but this past year has been all music (we've only lived here just over a year) so I haven't gone looking yet for gallery/exhibition options. I know some painters in town but none of them sell through the gallery channels.
Once you get here, you'll meet folks who can give you more info on that.

I think you need to make X number of posts here before you can insert a link in a post so once you do, you can post your web address for folks to see. However, everything is done in person here in Mexico so don't expect anything to happen until you get here and start meeting folks. The ****** community in San Miguel may be a little different.

good luck!


----------

